# My DIY humidor



## PEU (Oct 28, 2013)

Im a DIY guy, so when time came to store cigars I researched a little and decided to build an humidor, I decided about 15 cigars would be enough for the time being, so the size was determined by that.

It started with a 3D design:








And then with my CNC router and a solid plank of Viraró wood (Local hard wood) I cut the solid wood in three layers.









You can still see there the tabs that prevented the finished part move while machining. Inner size is about 200x100x75mm (8" x 4" x 3")

After darkening the wood with alcohol based dye, I lined it with 2mm thick (0.08") Brazilian Cedar (Cannot find spanish cedar here)





































On top I put a hygrometer I had lying around, and to doublecheck a friend of mine gave me another one I will leave inside for verification. 
For initial humidification I put the white container with a water soaked sponge. On the side I filled up a plastic box with hydrated gel pellets.

Now to my question: Based on your experience, will I have dryness problems with an humidor this size filled with about 10~15 cigars?

Thanks!!

Pablo


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

Welcome Pablo, very cool project! I like it.
I think the seal with the the lid would be the biggest factor one way or the other, not the number of cigars. In my experience with my desktop, I get more consistent humidity when I have more sticks in it. My results may not be typical, I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## PEU (Oct 28, 2013)

I did the dollar bill test on all the sides and it was impossible to move it even slightly so I guess the seal is good. I will leave the water soaked sponge in there for a few days, using a precision scale I'm measuring how much water is evaporated, and also I'm keeping a log of the humidity rise/fall according to the hygrometers.

In a few days I should have an idea about how good/bad it is. What Im sure right now is that the cedar aroma is great!


Pablo


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful build. I Really like what you did with the hygro on/in the lid. It looks like you're doing a good job seasoning it so I doubt you'll have any major issues.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

That is beautiful! Nice work. Looks very solid. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PEU (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, I hope it will equalize the humidity in a few days, not sure how long it takes for the cedar to slowly acquire the proper level.


Pablo


----------

